

Ask HN: What is Google doing with GIS data? - hellbanner

About 2 months ago at a startup demo event a programmer mentioned to me that Google was working on new GIS algorithms but he couldn&#x27;t say much else. I got the impression he got the data second handed, and offhanded.<p>A few weeks later I spoke with a a trusted contact who is a project manager for a company who is working on GIS data. I asked about the Google rumor and they responded affirmatively saying yes, Google is and their company is actually working with them. He refused to give any details.<p>So what&#x27;s Google doing with GIS?<p>Disclaimer: I have never worked at or applied for Google.
======
perrygeo
The biggest projects that I'm aware of are google maps (managing imagery, base
maps, road and place data, etc) and google earth engine (a platform for raster
satellite data analysis) but I suspect there is a large spatial component to
their advertising wing, incorporating location from mobile devices into
predictive algorithms.

